# "Hotel" services



## double acting (Sep 14, 2008)

On Union Castle liners equipment outwith the engine room, such as in the galleys, bars and gymnasium were looked after by a daywork junior and the First Engineer. 

What is the situation on some of these modern cruise liners with 500 plus passengers and all sorts of things to keep the customers happy.

Who looks after that sort of equipment ?


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

Suggest those majoring in vacuum collection and disposal systems probably top of the list DA.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Lots of non descript crewmen often from the former Easter Bloc countries who wear no visible insignia of rank.
When the Captain eats in the Self service cafe .....you know it's not Union Castle anymore.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

What no Captain's or senior Officers tables ! Next they will sport the big Ms and that perky chicken shop. Maybe a nice chippie as well.


----------



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

It would seem they are catering to the 'Costa crowd ' of the 60'&70's, package cruises for chavs.

Friends of mine went on an MSC cruise and said the majority had no dress sense for the ocassion so never again. Recently they tried 'Cunards' Victoria and was expecting the table to be laid out for several courses, but it wasn't and there was only 3, so that ship is not typical of the Cunard liners.
Try finding a decent restaurant these days in which they set a table correctly and know how to serve.
Just typical of lowering standards not helped by all the McBergers littering this country. 
What it's going to be like in 20 years time with the snowflakes in charge, it's bad enough now. Bring back the old Queen Victoria, she would sort them out. None of her GGG..... children are helping matters.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

8-12 - sponsored by McDonald's?


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

I am well acquainted with fine dining, silver service, a-la-carte, amuse bouche, Hors d'oeuvre and all the rest of the Michelin Magic but it doesn't stop me enjoying a Quarterpounder with Cheese or a Chicken Chow Moon from the Yangtse River.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

" so that ship is not typical of the Cunard liners." 

nor are the prices.

I sailed the QV in October to the Adriatic...….she was fine in all respects.

The days of Downton Abbey are gone......mercifully.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

"Lots of non descript crewmen often from the former Easter Bloc countries who wear no visible insignia of rank."

I hasten to add...….they are entirely competent and work harder then any crew I have sailed with.
From dismantling and repairing the "credit card" style cabin door locks to doing the same on deck winches.....they do the lot.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I wonder how long the former Eastern block can continue to churn out excellently educated seafarers. I wondered the same when I interviewed the first of ours (perhaps 'mine', Ukrainian E/O Andrej Ostapenko) far ahead of me and anything we produced for the MN if not, at his age, as experienced. Then to Schulte where our division employed many senior Poles. A cushy life for me with still the odd occasion to show the old dog's tricks. But much more advanced than was necessary (good for the individual not so good for the industry). That was in the late 90s. By the early 2000s those same administrations were issuing licenses as well as certificates of competence. If you turned up to a Port Captain in Odessa with a neon screwdriver in your top pocket you'd be eligible for one.

Life seems to have lost its happy mediums. It must either be feast or famine at every level. Adequacy is a fine and economic aim.


----------

